# LED desk lamp for nano



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I have this over a 4 gallon ADA. It looks like enough light by site, but I have no PAR data. Problem is that the light color looks to be around 2500k. Again, just a guess.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not gonna work for plants. 

You'd need a standard desk lamp, most likely, than can handle a PAR30 LED "bulb" - I'm guessing.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

try something like this 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lloytron-L8..._21?s=lighting&ie=UTF8&qid=1332212525&sr=1-21
you will need to look for a GU10 6500k 5W bulb to go in it (not too hard to find)


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Not gonna work for plants.
> 
> You'd need a standard desk lamp, most likely, than can handle a PAR30 LED "bulb" - I'm guessing.


Well, I guess we'll have to see. youjettisonme, are your plants growing at all? 

p.s. This is a 2 1/2 gallon fish bowl, so lighting needs are minimal. I just want something that will allow the plants to grow enough to suck up any nitrate that develops from a few white clouds or a single beta.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Fyi i use a similar set up to the one i listed over a bowl of similar size that grows moss and crypt parva just fine and the lamp is 20" above the water surface.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

robbowal said:


> Fyi i use a similar set up to the one i listed over a bowl of similar size that grows moss and crypt parva just fine and the lamp is 20" above the water surface.


Thanks for the link Robbowal.

I'm trying to keep the price a bit lower on this one and the lamp can be fairly close to the surface of the water.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

the lamp type is not important it just needs to accept a GU10 bulb (then it will take the LED version no problem) thats the important bit
the lamp i got was from IKEA for around £5 (but i cant fne one on their site at the moment) when i get home in the morning i will post a pic of the bowl and lamp


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

robbowal said:


> the lamp type is not important it just needs to accept a GU10 bulb (then it will take the LED version no problem) thats the important bit
> the lamp i got was from IKEA for around £5 (but i cant fne one on their site at the moment) when i get home in the morning i will post a pic of the bowl and lamp


Thanks.


----------

